# WOW!!! Bugatti Veyron in the drink



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

LA MARQUE, Texas (AP) -- A bird is blamed for distracting the driver of a luxury sports car who then drove his Bugatti Veyron into the drink.
La Marque (luh-MAHRK') police say the partly submerged French-built supercar ended up in a saltwater lagoon.
Police say the man from Lufkin, whose name was not immediately released, was not injured in Wednesday afternoon's accident.
Police say the man had been looking at real estate in the Galveston area when he was distracted by a low-flying pelican near Omega Bay.
A tow truck was summoned to extract the rare production vehicle from the muddy pond.
A 2006 Bugatti Veyron was recently offered for sale in Jonesboro, Ark., for $1.25 million.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

That sucks...I seen one at a car show and it was a beaut. 

I'd hit the bird, rather than run $1 mil in the pond.


----------



## mattc (Oct 22, 2009)

sucks to be him


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I personally know the guy who did this. This is not his most expensive car either.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Probably on his cell phone. :spineyes:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I personally know the guy who did this. This is not his most expensive car either.


He's lying, he doesn't know anybody and doesn't have any friends!

:brew:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That WAS one sweet ride!

http://www.bugatti.com/en/veyron-16.4.html


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

> $2 million Bugatti crashes into lagoon
> 
> By Chris Paschenko
> The Daily News Published November 12, 2009
> ...


10 quotes


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ok, so I'm really rich, I own a million dollar car for daily driving looking at real estate... I'm gonna say, I won't be living in Lufkin.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Here you go, courtesy of LMFD buddy. You can see it running still, they said it ran for 30 minutes before stopping.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I wonder how much it was insured for? Whats wrong with Lufkin J?


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

> The man jerked the wheel, *dropped his cell phone*, and the car's front tire left the frontage road and entered a muddy patch, which foiled his attempt to maneuver away from the lagoon.


Distracted by a Pelican, or an outrageous asking price on the phone?

Good thing no one was hurt.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I don't know... just hear lots of them east texas stories about it and tooths


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I read where the only thing to tie on to to pull it out was the trailer hitch!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I don't know... just hear lots of them east texas stories about it and tooths


Ok I thought you actually knew what you were talking about. sorry:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dont ever assume too much Bobby. :rotfl:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Pelican?? How fast was he going before encountering the pelican? Man that just hurts..


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> He's lying, he doesn't know anybody and doesn't have any friends!
> 
> :brew:


hahaha shut it! has a house here in Houston too.



InfamousJ said:


> ok, so I'm really rich, I own a million dollar car for daily driving looking at real estate... I'm gonna say, I won't be living in Lufkin.


family is in Lufkin as well. Then again, with that kind of money, I wouldn't be in Houston either, would you, J?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

nope... and I didn't say I'd be in Houston either.... I think a large ranch along the lower laguna madre would suffice... of course my own hangar and runway to jet off to my french riviera home or vegas penthouse whenever I feel like it is always an option


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> nope... and I didn't say I'd be in Houston either.... I think a large ranch along the lower laguna madre would suffice... of course my own hangar and runway to jet off to my french riviera home or vegas penthouse whenever I feel like it is always an option


i'll wash the plane in exchange for runnin tail outta your set ups!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> ok, so I'm really rich, I own a million dollar car for daily driving looking at real estate... I'm gonna say, I won't be living in Lufkin.


ditto,, Manson in cop Valley and a couple of ranches from the coast to rockspring!

LUFKIN,, puke!:an6:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> i'll wash the plane in exchange for runnin tail outta your set ups!


:rotfl:

You are a Potlicker!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> i'll wash the plane in exchange for runnin tail outta your set ups!


HA,, I'll do that plus take you duck hunting and let you drink beerssss while your hunting!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

POC Troutman said:


> i'll wash the plane in exchange for runnin tail outta your set ups!


Did you take Robo's correspondence course too? Apparently you passed...congrats! :rotfl:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

probably had it insured for twice that


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is the youtube video of it being removed from the water.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

checking his rolex maybe?? or was their a "hummer" involved?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

he's gonna have to pay for damaged sea grass also..


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

These new "burnin boats" are getting high class!!


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

Did anyone notice the rear wheels not turning as it was being dragged unto the trailer?


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

He set the parking brake ,he did'nt want it to float away.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

He needs a top drive some rod holders and an igloo rack.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I am thinking he must have liked the property more than he like that car.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

stevg said:


> Did anyone notice the rear wheels not turning as it was being dragged unto the trailer?


He was shuffling. Didn't want to get hit by a stingray I guess.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

wonder...did he have the plug in? did his bilge pump work?


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Notice how the spoiler is extended? That doesn't extend until the car is going 220 km/hr (137 mi/hr)!

I wonder how fast he was going when the accident happened?

I also wonder how long, if ever, it will take before he can live this down.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

It is of interest to note that in the pictures the rear wing is up. That wing is automatic, it only comes up at speeds over 220 kph (@ 136 mph). Bugatti says that the wing will come up under hard braking, as an air brake at speeds above 200 kph (@ 128 mph), however it moves to a 55 degree angle. In the picture that wing is flat! I don't think he ever hit the brakes. I think that it would be plausable to be distracted by a pelican while driving, especially at @ 150 mph...


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

rear wheel not turning cause the chain is wrapped around it. lol.... wonder how much a scratched up rim cost to replace.....


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Argo said:


> rear wheel not turning cause the chain is wrapped around it. lol.... * wonder how much a scratched up rim cost to replace*.....


Rim replacement cost? He left the engine running until it died out. The hand built 16 cylinder, Quad turbocharged engine.

What will be the replacement cost for that? If it can be replaced.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

That is prob why he left the engine running.....he didn't want it re-placed....totaled



8seconds said:


> Rim replacement cost? He left the engine running until it died out. The hand built 16 cylinder, Quad turbocharged engine.
> 
> What will be the replacement cost for that? If it can be replaced.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I suppose he can afford the repairs and cleaning but damnnnnnnnnnn that is a sweet car and what a knucklehead.. LOL


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

8seconds said:


> Notice how the spoiler is extended? That doesn't extend until the car is going 220 km/hr (137 mi/hr)!
> 
> .


Not true..

HERE it is on ebay before he bought it.. Hasn't had it for a month yet. Probably still learning to drive it.

Fin up and parked..


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Arlon said:


> Not true..
> 
> HERE it is on ebay before he bought it.. Hasn't had it for a month yet. Probably still learning to drive it.
> 
> Fin up and parked..


Maybe its a replica, and the fin is stationary....
http://www.thereplicacarbuilder.com/bugatti.htm


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice Reef !!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Looked at the Ebay listing- bet the extended warranty will not come into play on that car -- "No Stories" boy it has one now. What a shame


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Not true, regarding the fin.

take a look here, at about the 4:25 mark. Insert a special key, car lowers to the ground and the fin retracts into the car.






looks like the fin retracts at speed and only comes out to help stop.

Absolutely awesome car though...id be sick.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Maybe he can make a burial urn out of that Veyron Sweet W16:

http://jalopnik.com/5401978/how-i-found-a-bugatti-veyron-engine-on-a-budapest-street

While I'm at it, some Ford Motor **** right here in Houston, for your hotrod F150:
http://jalopnik.com/5402866/exclusive-first-look-at-fords-62+liter-v8-enginein-a-houston-garage


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Here's whats up with the wing;

There are three modes; standard, handling, and top speed mode.

Yam's "Top Gear" links show the Top Speed Mode. Looks like the car in the drink could be in handling mode.

_In standard mode, used for speeds up to 220 km/h, the rear spoiler system is completely retracted. In handling mode, used at higher velocities, the vehicles nose is pulled down and the monumental rear spoiler deployed. This produces an additional 350 kg of downforce without compromising the Veyron's exceptional turn dynamics. And then there is the top speed mode for velocities beyond 375 km/h, which is activated before the engine is started. At top speed mode the front diffuser flaps are shut to make the underbody absolutely level, and the spoiler is completely aligned with the chassis, forming a tearing edge - thus, the Veyron is perfectly adapted for top velocities._

http://www.bugatti.com/en/veyron-16.4/technology/speed.html


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I personally know the guy who did this. This is not his most expensive car either.


I'm thinking that people who can afford these cars can afford to fix them when they mess them up! How else could they afford insurance and other things associated with owning a car like this?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

LongTallTexan said:


> Here's whats up with the wing;
> 
> There are three modes; standard, handling, and top speed mode.
> 
> ...


Interesting, that makes sense. I always thought a rear spoiler would be used for downforce at highspeeds, so i thought it wierd that it would retract to go fast, but the explanation is reasonable.

Still an absolute awesome car.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

About the rear spoiler... did anyone ever think the water may have caused a short and it deployed?


Also, I know a billionaire and he has a ton of high end cars, I asked him what full coverage ran on a Ferarri and he said "I don't have full coverage" I responded with "WHAT, no full coverage" he said "if I wreck it, I just get a new one". And he was dead serious!


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Yams said:


> Interesting, that makes sense. I always thought a rear spoiler would be used for downforce at highspeeds, so i thought it wierd that it would retract to go fast, but the explanation is reasonable.
> 
> Still an absolute awesome car.


X2

This car is incredible, I can't wait to see what knocks it off its throne!


----------



## Saulnier (Dec 10, 2004)

Now the debate over the fasted bay boat has been settled.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

*fish season*

He got to0 excited that they might close king mackeral season before he bought his beach front house and decided to head out.

Maybe he went to press the 007 "change the car into boat button" and hit the cig lighter.

Where is friggin "Q" when you need him


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> About the rear spoiler... did anyone ever think the water may have caused a short and it deployed?
> 
> Also, I know a billionaire and he has a ton of high end cars, I asked him what full coverage ran on a Ferarri and he said "I don't have full coverage" I responded with "WHAT, no full coverage" he said "if I wreck it, I just get a new one". And he was dead serious!


Throw it in the gutter, and go buy another...


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I personally know the guy who did this. This is not his most expensive car either.


Sounds like this person knows how to pizz off some cash.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

To bad it wasn't a 4 wheel drive model. He could have just backed out.


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Doesn't look like it runs very skinny!


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

LIVIN said:


> That is prob why he left the engine running.....he didn't want it re-placed....totaled


Didn't like the color....True story.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Danny Jansen said:


> To bad it wasn't a 4 wheel drive model. He could have just backed out.


All Veyrons are all-wheel drive - and with 1,001 horsepower, with paddle tires should be able to easily walk on water. Drag slicks are apparently another story!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

With all that money he has, you think he could of just bought a boat!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

LongTallTexan said:


> Here's whats up with the wing;
> 
> There are three modes; standard, handling, and top speed mode.
> 
> l


Well, you missed a fourth mode. The parked mode. The wing is deployed in all of the static (parked) ebay photos of this car... I think it's called the manually deployed "lookin cool" mode.. (-:}


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

I just couldn't stand it. Remember the movie Risky Business? "OK, whose the U-boat captain?" BTW, rod holders were an option but he wanted the cool wing. Shoulda went all out and spent another 10k on pontoons. B&P


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

sad sad day. On another note, I read somewhere awhile back someone saying if you fill the veyron up, put it on a long stretch of highway doing 250mph, it would be out of gas in about 13 minutes......


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

How'd he feel when some good 'ol boy rolled up in a hooptie and asked him if he needed a ride down to wrecker service? B&P


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Donnie Hayden said:


> sad sad day. On another note, I read somewhere awhile back someone saying if you fill the veyron up, put it on a long stretch of highway doing 250mph, it would be out of gas in about 13 minutes......


and in 15 min the tires would blow up.

Search youtube for Top Gear Veyron

I'd do it and post the link but big brother at work won't let me go on youtube.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Donnie Hayden said:


> sad sad day. On another note, I read somewhere awhile back someone saying if you fill the veyron up, put it on a long stretch of highway doing 250mph, it would be out of gas in about 13 minutes......





GoFaster said:


> and in 15 min the tires would blow up.
> 
> Search youtube for Top Gear Veyron
> 
> I'd do it and post the link but big brother at work won't let me go on youtube.


And where is someone going to drive one for more than short stretches (think track straightaways) at 250mph? Much like 200mph superbikes, all of that's cool to know about, but as soon as you start trying to explore those limits on a public roadway it's a major problem. There's just nowhere on a public road that those speeds are safe for even a moment, much less a sustained length of time. If you can afford the car, you can afford to take it to the track and retire/refuel it as needed. Trying to explore that car's limits on a public road leads to things like having to have it drug through the mud and grass from the water onto a flatbed. Just sayin'. :headknock


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> And where is someone going to drive one for more than short stretches (think track straightaways) at 250mph? Much like 200mph superbikes, all of that's cool to know about, but as soon as you start trying to explore those limits on a public roadway it's a major problem. There's just nowhere on a public road that those speeds are safe for even a moment, much less a sustained length of time. If you can afford the car, you can afford to take it to the track and retire/refuel it as needed. Trying to explore that car's limits on a public road leads to things like having to have it drug through the mud and grass from the water onto a flatbed. Just sayin'. :headknock


an Oklahoma turnpike, at 2am?


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*???*



Blue Water Breaux said:


> I personally know the guy who did this. This is not his most expensive car either.


 What car does he have that is more expensive than a Bugatti Veyron?
Must be some sort of classic. They have a new special edition Veyron that costs 2 million.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

My guess is, somewhere in his family name, is the word " Temple ".


----------



## 1sicpup (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm thinking "Lufkin Industries" heir.
Maybe someone grew up with too much money.

I would have tried out the all wheel drive in mud or sand first before advancing to the water trials.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

This is some kind of publicity stunt. First the guy blames in on a freakin bird, then you find out he buys expensive cars like the one he wrecked and salvages them to sell them off top dollar. Come one!!! Most the guys I know in the car selling business are conmen anyway. He just got free advertisement. He probably knew where to wreck to still save the engine. 
Read this!
http://www.performanceautoworld.com/


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Ruh roh.....*

It seems that Team 2cool might have just stumbled onto something.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

jacobp80 said:


> This is some kind of publicity stunt. First the guy blames in on a freakin bird, then you find out he buys expensive cars like the one he wrecked and salvages them to sell them off top dollar. Come one!!! Most the guys I know in the car selling business are conmen anyway. He just got free advertisement. He probably knew where to wreck to still save the engine.
> Read this!
> http://www.performanceautoworld.com/


How do you get top dollar for a destroyed car? I could understand an insurance claim / fraud. In that case he won't be salvaging it, the insurance company would be. Seems to me top dollar would go to the car that is running...


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

jacobp80 said:


> This is some kind of publicity stunt. First the guy blames in on a freakin bird, then you find out he buys expensive cars like the one he wrecked and salvages them to sell them off top dollar. Come one!!! Most the guys I know in the car selling business are conmen anyway. He just got free advertisement. He probably knew where to wreck to still save the engine.
> Read this!
> http://www.performanceautoworld.com/


Yep the driver owns that company. His name is Andy House


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sooooo, 253 MPG for only 12 minutes (Not including the run up) that would only allow you to cover approximately 48 +/- miles before running out of fuel. How large is the fuel tank?

This has to be Gore and Obama's worst nightmare.....

LOL


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Donnie Hayden said:


>


Thank you for making my day.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Lagoon-soaked Bugatti owner identified

By Jessica Cooley 
Special to The Daily News 
Published November 13, 2009
LUFKIN - La Marque police released the name of the Lufkin man who drove a million-dollar car into a saltwater lagoon, blaming a low-flying pelican for the distraction.

Andy House, 34, was driving along an Interstate 45 feeder road around 3 p.m. Wednesday when he lost control of the 2006 Bugatti Veyron EB, according to police records. The car came to rest in three feet of water, but House escaped uninjured. He was in the area to look at real estate, police said.

House owns Performance Auto Sales in Lufkin. He restores wrecked luxury cars for resale. Attempts to contact House on Thursday and Friday morning were unsuccessful.

An Associated Press story in October mentioned a 2006 model Veyron for sale in Jonesboro, Ark., with an asking price of $1.25 million.

One of the prospective buyers was from Texas.

That Bugatti Veyron was one of only 200 made and one of only about 15 in the United States, the AP reported.

Jessica Cooley is a reporter for the Lufkin Daily News, a sister paper of the Galveston County Daily News.

*Related Links*
Video: $2 million Bugatti crashes into lagoon


----------



## mikes451 (May 21, 2004)

Here's a video of the accident taking place.

http://jalopnik.com/5404403/exclusive-video-of-bugatti-veyron-crashing-into-texas-lake


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

HAHA! That is great and this has become one heck of a story!


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

mikes451 said:


> Here's a video of the accident taking place.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5404403/exclusive-video-of-bugatti-veyron-crashing-into-texas-lake


That looks like a direct hit.... I don't see a pelican either. Maybe this is a $1.25 million publicity stunt. Kinda of convenient to have a shadow with a camera in such a situation.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mikes451 said:


> Here's a video of the accident taking place.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5404403/exclusive-video-of-bugatti-veyron-crashing-into-texas-lake


holy ****!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm wondering now if it's more of a way to get a big check from the insurance company.

Seeing that this guy owns a company that restores damaged exotic cars, and the insurance company will pay a hefty sum to repair the car, the guy gets the best of both world.

He gets paid a ton of money to fix it, and still gets to keep it.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Having seen the video of the crash, reading the story in the Galveston daily news, I gotta say this sounds like an insurance scam.

He can afford a million plus car but not a hands free system for his phone?


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

With so many video cameras today, it is getting harder to get away with anything. He states he dropped his phone and went to reach for it. Different from the original story. The insurance company will want to see this video.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

8seconds said:


> Having seen the video of the crash, reading the story in the Galveston daily news, I gotta say this sounds like an insurance scam.
> 
> He can afford a million plus car but not a hands free system for his phone?


Or maybe he could NOT afford it and that is the answer. When I look at the video it looks almost deliberate. No sharp veer to correct the inevitable. I am sure the insurance company is going to investigate this guy's finances and any motives before paying anything out.

I am thinking we have not heard the last of this bizaare story........


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Or maybe he could NOT afford it and that is the answer. When I look at the video it looks almost deliberate. No sharp veer to correct the inevitable. I am sure the insurance company is going to investigate this guy's finances and any motives before paying anything out.
> 
> I am thinking we have not heard the last of this bizaare story........


He prob can afford it. Plus a rare car like that can be unloaded quick. To me it sounds like a ins scam. Totals the car, gets the money for it, buys it back from the ins company and then sales it through his company.

After looking at his website you have to be a idot to pay those prices for a salvage car. but to each their own.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Guys...if one can drop a cool 1.2 mill for a Bugatti..Insurance scam is NOT in agenda for the day.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

The kids that filmed the crash should have offered it for sale to the owner or his insurance company. I'm sure one of them would have paid top dollar. Uploading to YouTube = Fail.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Update: Insurance company thinks he ditched it on purpose.

http://jalopnik.com/5863531/man-intentionally-drove-22-million-bugatti-veyron-into-lake


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> Update: Insurance company thinks he ditched it on purpose.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5863531/man-intentionally-drove-22-million-bugatti-veyron-into-lake


LOL..............I figured that one out 2 years ago.
Here is the Video that shows the guy ditching the car. No birds anywhere and sure is funny how he picked the smoothest safest looking exit off the road into the water!


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

maybe he was setting it free to swim back home


----------



## SWS (Oct 2, 2011)

Megabite, fellow jalop?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like how the driver slowed down a little then at the best place, took her in the water


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I bet he wishes that video wasn't there. 

Now if it was a camry, he'd be fine. No one ever videos a camry going down teh road.


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Fail on his part. Video totally busts his bubble.


----------

